# Shrimp Photo Contest



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Y'all,

Orlando over at Green Leaf just started up a Shrimp photo contest... by the look of the entries thus far, a few of you with the nice macro shots would have a pretty good chance. Submission due by March 14th

http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....3636-biomax-shrimp-food-series-give-away.html


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey thats pretty cool theres also some interesting shrimp products on that site, I especially like the "cultivation ceramics" where you can easily attach moss to a ceramic plate! Neat idea
Is it a Canadian site?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

No he is based in Florida. They do ship to Canada and accept paypal however.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> No he is based in Florida. They do ship to Canada and accept paypal however.


thanks robert! They make some nice starfire tanks. Also Orlando puts together a kickass CO2 set.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link, the prizes are great but I imagine there would be issues mailing those foods into Canada if you won. Could be wrong though.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you for the link

I just post some of my old pictures there just for fun.


----------

